# How-to install glass tile over metal of fireplace? Pix attached.



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

1x1 glass tiles on a mesh backing - to be installed over the metal of my 3-sided fireplace - what to use to adhere the glass tile?

At one time I had found on the web rolls of double faced sticky stuff designed for tile installation - but I cannot find it now...

Suggestions?

thx!
Vince


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Glass tiles get their color from the backing. You need an adhesive to mount to metal, but best to check what the manufacturer of that tile recommends.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think you're missing an important point here.This is a theoretical tile installation over metal that will get very hot. This metal is light guage and has no rigidity what so ever.
You need another plan or be ready to waste both time and money on a project that will not work.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I think you're missing an important point here.This is a theoretical tile installation over metal that will get very hot. This metal is light guage and has no rigidity what so ever.
> You need another plan or be ready to waste both time and money on a project that will not work.
> Ron


Actually the outer surface gets just somewhat warm to the touch even with the gas log on high - there is an inner liner that takes the heat of the fire. And the metal mounting area appears to be quite solid - no flex or deflection.


----------



## sally10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you figure out how to tile the metal part of your fireplace. I have a similar situation with my wood burning fireplace. I want to put glass tiles on top of the metal part? Anything would help.

Sally10


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you can use refractory cement. this will handle the heat and is available at any mason supply yard.


----------

